# A few pics from my last ride



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

A group of us went to our local lake for a trial ride. Here are a few pics


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Great pics - 'tis the season!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

A group of us went to our local lake for a trial ride. Here are a few pics


That is your opening line?? I really hope that wasn't your idea of a lake?? Around here it would considered a mud hole:lol::lol:

Nice pictures. It is always nice to see other peoples riding places and horses.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> A group of us went to our local lake for a trial ride. Here are a few pics
> 
> 
> That is your opening line?? I really hope that wasn't your idea of a lake?? Around here it would considered a mud hole:lol::lol:
> ...


Ok smarty pants... :rofl: No that isn't the lake but it's there....I agree with the mud hole thing but it was a stream...I will post some pics of the lake for you the next time I go. We have an 8 mile loop around the lake..It's a big mud hole made by a man......:mrgreen:
THX :hug:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

This is the south end of my ride. It ends on a huge hill overlooking my back trail. I come from around that lake/pond you see in the distance. I come from the extreme north just at the edge of the top of the picture.
This hill I am on is the highest point in southern ontario and the drop down to the lake is extreme in places. A sit down and slide condition at times.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice pic and area... Here are a few I found, I'm riding there tomorrow and I will get a better shot when we cross the dam and there are a few other places but it has alot of little coves .









Some of the bridges


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics! I don't know what it is, but I just LOVE that horse in the first picture in the original post!


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the guy in the second pic! Those are the funnest people to ride with.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

The first horse was Mable, That was her first ride at this state park, the guy in the 2nd pic was just acting silly and he's 65yrs old...Doesn't act it either... Our group tends to do things like that...We always have fun on our rides...


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I meant that in a good way. I guess i meant "the most fun" not the funniest? haha!!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh we always have fun......and we also carry on alot...so we get funny having fun


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I love riding with people with a sense of humor like the guy in the second picture lol. That looks awesome!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Great pics - 'tis the season!


Oh YES it is!!!! 

And having fun on trail rides has always been something I've been good at....tehehe. When I was growing up the people I rode with would make up random games, and we'd have a great time on the trail. However, TAG was probably one of the most favored, and I'm not sure why...lol!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

You ******s are lucky, you are all just getting into the horseriding season. Here in NZ winter is setting in, riding is going to be limited by rain and mud *sigh*! I'm pretty sure it will stop raining for one day over the next 3 months. That ride looked like a heap of fun!


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

Where is that park? I live in the panhandle of WV and travel to MD and VA to trail ride. We are always looking for new trails to explore. We visit Patuxent State Park a couple times a month. Have you ridden there?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

g8dhorse said:


> Where is that park? I live in the panhandle of WV and travel to MD and VA to trail ride. We are always looking for new trails to explore. We visit Patuxent State Park a couple times a month. Have you ridden there?


 

ROFL Isn't it funny that you want to come ride my neck of the woods and I'm always going to the Shenedohah Valley to ride.I go to Graves Mnt and Fort Valley a lot. This is a state park in the lower end of southern MD It's called St Mary's River State Park. It's a day park only no camping 8 miles of trail. There is a state park more north and it's called Cedarville. They have horse camping. Just opened it up last year.Nice park for riding. Easy to get to from RT 301...Hey let me know if you decide to go there A few of us could come up and camp with ya and ride....Yes I have ridden Patuxent State Park. :wink:


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! I lived in VA at Lake Anna for 8 years and I've never been to Graves! I've conducted clinics at Fort Valley. Bill is a great guy. We have NO trails near our home so we are always scouting for day trips. When we go for the week we usually head to TN. On long weekends we go visit our friends at Shalimar Farm in Cass, WV. I'll check out those parks.

Your horses are nice, btw. I LOVE a foxtrot!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww this is too funny. I'm good friend of Bill & Laura. They lived here before they bought FV. He had a home backed up to the lake I ride.We would meet at his house go ride and come back and relax. They are great people...I'll be going down there the 17-20th of june.. I have always wanted to ride Lake Anna but not to familar with the area. Had a friend that lived off 609 and we never got to hook up to ride..Hve you been to Happy Hills Campground. They allow horse people have a barn for stalls.etc...Most of the riding is on the C&O canal..mostly flat but pretty...We went on a week trip It was me,Bill and my cousin and we went to gettysburg for 2 days then headed to Hancock but stopped and rode at Michaex (SP) state park for a few hours then headed over to Hancock and stayed there for a few night..Bill took his team and his buggy.WE did a buggy ride from Artillery Ridge campground to the battlefield park and into town and back..You should meet me at Graves some time. It's great riding and it's all rough camping in a field they do have an out house and water supply you can rent stalls or provide your own...10$ a night per horse. I know how ya feel about not a lot of areas to ride in. I still say I was born in the wrong part of the country....lol Oh and thanks for the comment on my Reno boy..He was my mother's day present to me from me last year...So far he has been a great guy for a 4yro


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*
Yep, winter definitely setting in here! 
You are lucky, it wont stop raining here/=
Nice pics BTW, 
*


----------

